# Ford Focus CC..What do you think?



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I personally think this car will be VW's biggest rival to the Eos in the UK.
I used to have the Ford Escort cabriolet and I loved it. The Eos is obviously better quality and "in a higher class", but the money saving is bound to lure quite a few away.
http://www.ford.co.uk/ie/focuscoupecabriolet/-/-/-/-/-/-


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Dave
Great boot, but did you see where the windscreen seems to be right at your nut? And the leather colour looks like the cheapest Freeman Hardy and Willis (UK shoe joke). It's Ford, so it will sell loads over here, but no competition in my book.
John


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

Not a bad looking car from Ford, and I agree on the price point being a determining factor for many buyers. 
I wonder if this car will make it's way into NA markets? I suspect it will slot in closer to the G6 for quality and features.
Kevin


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Ford Focus CC..What do you think? (swordfish1)*

But it's a FORD!








Actually, its not a bad looking car thanks to Pininfarina. From what I am reading, we will soon see other hard top convertibles that will compete with the Eos.


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Ford Focus CC..What do you think? (swordfish1)*

Strange looking trunk, but especially when you see it top-down, the windshield is very long and almost above your head.
Furthermore the engine choice as far as I know is relatively low power compared to the Eos?

chris


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Ford Focus CC..What do you think? (swordfish1)*

Imust admit its a good looking car,but i think quality wise its not in the same league.and as for the difference in money with the eos. 75 days to go for my silver essence,red nappa,bi-xenons etc etc.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Ford Focus CC..What do you think? (andythai)*

Eh nothin special... It's got the pontiac style two piece top with a volvo hood. I can't wait to see it in action cause the chrysler hard top video almost had me on the floor I was laughin to hard. The A-arms are pretty long too which will mean a lot of headbanging and awkward ducking to get in and out.
I'm sure people will buy it for the brand name even if it is just another Focus.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Ford Focus CC..What do you think? (aflaedge)*

Also with Pontiac Style B-folder rather than the EOS/Volvo style collapsing deck I'm betting there will be zero trunk / boot space with the top down.


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Ford Focus CC..What do you think? (swordfish1)*

I've had my EOS for nearly three days now and, given that it's January and in the southeast of England it's been wet quite a bit, the aspect I'm enjoying most of all is the glass opening sunroof. The Ford doesn't have one of those - so no competition!


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Ford Focus CC..What do you think? (swordfish1)*

I have a problem with Fords. They quite often get good write ups in the motoring press and certainly some of the Mondeos and Focus models drive extremely well. Trouble is they are a Ford. Maybe it's a snobbery thing but look at the X Type Jag. Because it is based on the Mondeo it gets put down as being a poor man's Jag and a Mondeo in disguise, yet it is a decent drive and decent car for the money with lots of extras included in the price.
I too have had Ford Escort Cabriolets in the past, when I was younger. And I enjoyed them, great fun. But when you come to sell a Ford it hurts you in your pocket. Ford's new Coupe Cabriolet is already being shown with a discounted target price by What Car, the Eos isn't. That's not good for its residual value. Sometimes its not just the price at the start you need to consider, its the price at the end too. I am just trading a Mercedes in for a nice Eos 2.0 Sport Tdi DSG and I have got 50% of my money back after 4 years. Some marques are perceived better regardless of how good the cars are.
Sorry Ford, no matter how good your reviews are going to be, I would rather have a VW on my drive and I would rather trade a VW in than a blue oval and I think that holds true for a lot of people.
Fortunately, Ford can play the brand game with the best of them. Let's not forget they have one or two decent european based convertibles in their stable already.... the Volvo (ok, not as good as an Eos), Aston Martin, (ok, not as good as... no, only kidding) and a very tasty Jaguar (and not based on a Mondeo).


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Ford Focus CC..What do you think? (swordfish1)*

Not bad for a Ford. I could see it being brought to the US. Ford does not have a convertible to compete with the G6 or Sebring or Toyota Solara except for the Mustang which was really never considered as a mainstream 4 place convertible. In US trim it could easily be sold at $25k. A fully loaded Ford Focus sedan maxes out at $21K and is not available with a 6 cylinder engine. We don't have quite the choice of convertibles in one class here as you guys in Europe especially folding hardtop convertibles.


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Ford Focus CC..What do you think? (cb391)*

I was also waiting this CC, like the opel Astra CC but both doesn't have Automatic gearbox AND certainly not Double Clutch Robotised gearbox like VW or BMW.
Roof in 2 pieces for the Focus was an easier solution and most of all cheaper in design but driving like under a Bus Stop Shelter because of the very long windscreen, no thanks.
So not bad, much cheaper, but not the same class, more in the class room of Renault Megane CC and Peugeot 307 CC (2 pieces top and huge windscreen and same price tag : around 25.000 €, EOS is more like 30.000-35.000 € base model)
Opel Astra is nicer (3 pieces roof) but still no AT and the 200hp 4 is old and thirsty.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Ford Focus CC..What do you think? (Gadgeteer1066)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gadgeteer1066* »_
I too have had Ford Escort Cabriolets in the past, when I was younger. And I enjoyed them, great fun. But when you come to sell a Ford it hurts you in your pocket. 


When I bought my Escort, I REALLY wanted a Golf or Pug306 convertable, but they were just too expensive for my pocket at the time.
I have to say though, I got 36% of my original money back after just under 7 years!! I actually wish I'd kept it because it was mint. Lot more practical than my MG.


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Ford Focus CC..What do you think? (swordfish1)*

great value !!!!!!!
as a comparison :
I just sold my Mercedes-Benz C Class Estate 270cdi (xenon, AMG, Sport, BOSE, NOKIA, Elegance, ergo seats) absolutely like new after 3 years and 120.000km ..
Price new : 45.000€ resell price (to a private ! not a garage) : 21.500€
(after 6 months of waiting the client ...)
THAT Hurts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Ford Focus CC..What do you think? (bougy)*

I paid $37,500 for my 2003 Audi A4 Cab in 3/03 and got just over $26,000 for it on trade 09/06; not too bad for 3.5 years.


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Ford Focus CC..What do you think? (flheat)*

Just seen this photo.....maybe the size of the rear shows why most companies aren't making the roof only two piece.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn, that is one big butt.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

No offense, I know that Focus is VERY popular in Europe, but it's a very common high school/ college student car here in US. 
Side notes, everyone will agree with me that no American cars' interiors can beat Europeans'. Went to the Houston Auto Show, sat in pretty much all makers' vehicles. At the end, I am still thrilled that I purchased my EOS.


----------



## andythai (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

whats bigger the engine hood or the rear lid?


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, VW could stick a V6 in there, AND the top.
John


----------



## trampdog (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_Damn, that is one big butt.









How can you tell ?
She is sitting down !
Paul...


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

no matter which way ya cut it its still a ford, no thansk


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (minnvw)*

hey minnvw, I just noticed in your info that you have your car named after a different greek god. "EROS"- the god of love


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_hey minnvw, I just noticed in your info that you have your car named after a different greek god. "EROS"- the god of love









And I see in yours that the Eos doesn't come first....shame on you















Maybe it should read "VW EOS Sport 3.2 Eismeer,cornsilk,Tech P,ipod/on order...............oh, and another 2 vehicles."


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (swordfish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swordfish1* »_
And I see in yours that the Eos doesn't come first....shame on you















Maybe it should read "VW EOS Sport 3.2 Eismeer,cornsilk,Tech P,ipod/on order...............oh, and another 2 vehicles."










well technically, only one. The Sebring is going as soon as Eos enters the scene. BUT, I will move it up in ranking as soon as I actually own it! ( I love my Crossfire too...sorry







)


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_hey minnvw, I just noticed in your info that you have your car named after a different greek god. "EROS"- the god of love








 hey choc, thanks for pointing that out to me,,it is sort of a god of love, i suppose yours is named OREOS ?







i better go fix that


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_ hey choc, thanks for pointing that out to me,,it is sort of a god of love, i suppose yours is named OREOS ?







i better go fix that









Good one!







I think I'll rename mine "Lindeos" after some good Swiss Chocolate!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

OREOS...I like that...darn, I wish my car was black! I better run to the FL DOMV and lock that in. Now, which one of the 100 plates do I choose: http://www3.hsmv.state.fl.us/I...x.cfm


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*

I just went with CA DMV "MY VW EOS".. now if only the first set would show I could head over the to DMV and pick up these one's that have been waiting for me since last October..


----------



## Phileeeeeeep (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Ford Focus CC..What do you think? (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_Not bad for a Ford. I could see it being brought to the US. Ford does not have a convertible to compete with the G6 or Sebring or Toyota Solara except for the Mustang which was really never considered as a mainstream 4 place convertible. In US trim it could easily be sold at $25k. A fully loaded Ford Focus sedan maxes out at $21K and is not available with a 6 cylinder engine. We don't have quite the choice of convertibles in one class here as you guys in Europe especially folding hardtop convertibles. 

Hello everyone, Im a big vw fan and a big focus fan as well(kinda have to be since i drive one). truth is, as much as this car would probaly do good in the states it will probaly never get here. ford doesnt want anything that can be compareble to the mustang in their line up so we will most likely never get any of the special focus models here. which is a bummer cause their are a couple that i would give anything for!!








mmm RS












_Modified by Phileeeeeeep at 11:03 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## A_GaSpAr (Jan 10, 2005)

The butt is too big, and it makes the car really ugly from the side:


----------



## chon.com (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (A_GaSpAr)*

Im going to school for Ford at the moment and Ill tell you right now I would never own a Ford. All of the cars we have at the school are buy backs or Katrina soup cars (mostly buy backs).


----------



## Instynct (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: Ford Focus CC..What do you think? (swordfish1)*

Two thumbs up. Its the single best new design FORD I've seen in years. The Pininfarina design is very attractive, the engine options seem sound, and the creature features are there. 
That said... Its definitely no EOS. It simply lacks many of the premium touches that make up the EOS. Its bi fold roof also takes up the entire trunk, and thus lacks the practicality of the more sandwich like EOS CSC.
I think it will do well in the European market where convertibles sell well. If it were to make it to the American market it would probably compete well against the EOS (remember competition is good for quality!), and completely kill the Pontiac G6. However, in the US market no mfg is going to make bank. In America people drool over convertibles in magazines, but are too cheap to buy one.


----------



## parkerwatson (Mar 12, 2007)

ive had the misprivelige to drive a few vw golfs recently. the least being a mk3 1.8 8v, also a mk4 1.4 and a mk4 gti all of them poor. suppose one could compare them to playing with jelly on a pinball machine. ill responsive and messy. my lesser valued mk7 escort cabby has more driver enjoyment then, dare i say, all of them put together, so i really am bemused and slighly maddened when people put down ford as an automotive company. they clearly dont understand the corporate strtegy behind car manufacturing companies as of late.
vw is almost certainly seen as a company for the office worker and possibly the souless human with not much to look forward to than 'feeding the kids karen', and saving up for thier first BMW. at least ford has emotion and not the bland emotional brand attatchedness as a nicotine patch.
c'mon karen mr jones has got a triple ply double twisted hosepipe we just gotta get one.... yippee
it sickens me


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (parkerwatson)*

All I'll say is it clear you've never driven a US Spec Focus...


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

The Focus vertible looks more upmarket than the EOS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (parkerwatson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *parkerwatson* »_ive had the misprivelige to drive a few vw golfs recently. the least being a mk3 1.8 8v, also a mk4 1.4 and a mk4 gti all of them poor. suppose one could compare them to playing with jelly on a pinball machine. ill responsive and messy. my lesser valued mk7 escort cabby has more driver enjoyment then, dare i say, all of them put together, so i really am bemused and slighly maddened when people put down ford as an automotive company. they clearly dont understand the corporate strtegy behind car manufacturing companies as of late.
vw is almost certainly seen as a company for the office worker and possibly the souless human with not much to look forward to than 'feeding the kids karen', and saving up for thier first BMW. at least ford has emotion and not the bland emotional brand attatchedness as a nicotine patch.
c'mon karen mr jones has got a triple ply double twisted hosepipe we just gotta get one.... yippee
it sickens me

Strange. I have owned the same model escort cabriolet as you and enjoyed it for what it was. However, it flexed and scuttled over uneven surfaces in a way that the Eos never does. Looking back, maybe the shaking body and shaking steering wheel was what gave it some of its character. 
My organisation has a wide range of 'pool' cars that I get to drive from time to time, plus I have owned and driven a number of different marques, including BMW and Mercedes. I currently own a VW GT TDi and a VW Eos Sport. I am not waiting to save up for another BMW, or Mercedes or any other car. I have bought VW because I have been impressed with their build quality, the image and perceived residual values and most importantly, what they are like to own and drive.
Perhaps you could enlighten us as to the corporate strategy behind the motoring manufacturers, I would be interested in your take on it. 
I don't knock new Fords on their driveability, I think the Focus is a great car to drive, and the new Mondeo looks good in every way, but I do on their image and consequent residual values, because they are poor. 
I would also like to point out that the Mk3 (1992-1997) Mk4 (1997-2004) Escort Cabriolet MkVII (1995-1998) all belong to another era and cannot seriously be compared to the any of the current models offered by any of the current manufacturers, Ford included. I did come across an interesting review of a Mk 7 Escort on the Channel 4 website dated from 2003 and made by an owner which may give us an insight as to how the car was perceived back then. If you are interested, the full review is here http://www.channel4.com/4car/r...=true
I have just included the reviewers conclusions: -
_In conclusion, the mk7 Escort is a very good car. It is comfortable, it has a nice shape, a large boot, and is quite nice to drive. It is also vastly improved over its predecessors. However, I believe that it always leaves you feeling slightly unfulfilled, that you know you could buy better - a feeling almost that you've bought something second-rate. The thin rear seats, primitive-looking boot and engine, hard plastic fascia, and the ceramic-sounding starter motor all contribute to this feeling. In my opinion, it is just a car - its lack of gadgets and rather empty-sounding doors seem to rob it of a soul. Other more modern cars feel complete and alive: for example opening the rear doors on my mother's Volvo V70 activates the courtesy light, and a little warning light comes on the dashboard. Small touches I know, but they contribute to a feeling that the car's components stretch further back than just to the fascia, and that you are entering a safe cocoon that is constantly working to protect you. The Escort feels more like a big empty box glued on to an engine in the front - it's just not alive, it's not really a proper car. Don't get me wrong: as a cheap but modern and safe first car it is fantastic - a world apart from those awful little Fiestas and Novas - but in the real world as a proper family car, I feel that it would almost certainly fall short due mainly to the constant underlying feeling of low quality that comes with it. Ford's recent success with its quality-oozing Focus replacement clearly illustrates that the buying public want something better, and I believe that Ford is finally listening and moving up from its budget, working-class roots to being a far more accepted brand in today's image-conscious motoring market._


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (Impeccable)*

more upmarket ?
NO WAY
Focus is cheaper than EOS in Europe, motors and gearboxes are from another age, 2 pieces cheap roof.
I do like the Focus berline (the ST220 version), but not that.
more upmarket CC's than EOS in europe are :
A4
C70
Series 3 CC
Focus competitors and target one's are :
Megane CC
Peugeot 307 CC
Astra TwinTop


----------



## dr. locktopus (Jun 23, 2001)

can anyone photoshop the rear of that green one about 6" shorter? see what that effect would have on the overall impression of the car? it is a nice looking convertible!


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (parkerwatson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *parkerwatson* »_ive had the misprivelige to drive a few vw golfs recently. the least being a mk3 1.8 8v, also a mk4 1.4 and a mk4 gti all of them poor. suppose one could compare them to playing with jelly on a pinball machine. ill responsive and messy. my lesser valued mk7 escort cabby has more driver enjoyment then, dare i say, all of them put together, so i really am bemused and slighly maddened when people put down ford as an automotive company. they clearly dont understand the corporate strtegy behind car manufacturing companies as of late.
vw is almost certainly seen as a company for the office worker and possibly the souless human with not much to look forward to than 'feeding the kids karen', and saving up for thier first BMW. at least ford has emotion and not the bland emotional brand attatchedness as a nicotine patch.
c'mon karen mr jones has got a triple ply double twisted hosepipe we just gotta get one.... yippee
it sickens me

Surely you're joking. 
I too had the last model Escort covertible (i'll edit this post later and put up a pic or two), but it was WAY inferior to the Eos. I got it brand new on the same day as a BMW 318se, the bmw embarrassed the ford for quality. The fittings were cheap and plasticky and the ride wasn't great. I admit I LOVED it and kept it 6-7 years. The mondeos/focus's fit into categories:- the bottom end of the rep market or bog standard/nobrainer car or boy racer. Not one really embodies anything aspirational.
As I say I loved it, but I was young and couldn't afford anything better due to the beemer.


----------



## pdog (Mar 13, 2007)

I have to say there is no way the Focus is upmarket from an Eos, but I think it will sell quite well especially in the UK due to price, and lets face it if Nissan can sell that ugly looking Micra CC Ford will be able to sell the Focus


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (pdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdog* »_I have to say there is no way the Focus is upmarket from an Eos, but I think it will sell quite well especially in the UK due to price, and lets face it if Nissan can sell that ugly looking Micra CC Ford will be able to sell the Focus

I think you are right, although I have not seen a single one on the road yet. 
Have to say, I think to save money they sent the job of designing the front to one design house and designing the rear to another. How else could they look so mis-matched?








I also have doubts over the comparable quality of the leather in the seats








But, let's face it, a vibrant and lively convertible market is good for everybody. It makes the marques compete more fiercely with each other, keeps prices in line and hopefully keeps the technology being developed and refined. 


_Modified by Gadgeteer1066 at 1:48 PM 3-18-2007_


----------

